# Equipo bi-amplificado con componentes y subwoofers de audio-car



## electro-nico (Ene 27, 2009)

hola gente , les cuento que me voy a armar un equipo bi-amplificado con componentes Power Acoustik dos vias 6.5" XP2K -60C        son estos      http://www.poweracoustik.com/pa2006/product_AUDIO_COMP_xp2k.htm 
voi a armar dos cajitas con 1 juego de componentes cada una . esto seria para los bajos/medios , medios , agudos .
despues para graves voi a usar dos pioneer ts-w307 de 12" y 400rms cada uno . ahora el tema es conseguir dos amplificador que me tiren bien estas cosas .. para los componentes me parece que voi a usar uno que esta posteado que en 8ohms tira 200w y en 4ohms tira 350 . porai hago cuatro modulos de estos . usaria dos modulos para los 2 juegos de componentes y dos modulos para los subwoofers que me los van a tirar re bien supongo .

buenos gracias a todos por leer . i si opinan estaria muy bueno

salu2 y gracias


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Ene 27, 2009)

Y por que con componentes de car audio?

Yo entiendo que son cosas de gustos, yo en lo personal, quería y quería altavoces de car audio porque me gustaban como se escuchaban en el carro y cuando iba a las competencias también se escuchan muy bien! Esos graves tan profundos que tienen todavía me matan!

La gente me decia que car audio = auto

Ahora lo compruebo, tango graves profundos en mi habtacion con 2 subwoofer 12" pioneer de esos que dices alli y tengo 2 subwoofer 12" jvc, suenan muy bien en la habitacion, que no se me ocuarra ponerlos al aire libre, se van, se pierden los graves y la calidad de sonido es muy mala (al aire libre)!

Te dejo un consejo: todo ya viene pensado 4ohm = autos  8ohm=casa

PD: pero me matan mas los acabados finales de cualquier corneta de carro en contra de los de casa, los de autos se ven mucho mejor.


----------



## electro-nico (Ene 27, 2009)

claro , es de gustos ..  en el tema de los subs pasa que hai que saber mucho para hacer andar un sub de audio-car como corresponde . pero claro , no es imposible . 
opinen chicos

salu2


----------



## electro-nico (Ene 27, 2009)

adjunto el amplificador que les nombraba arriba

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-350-w-rms-7574/

salu2


----------



## wito (Ene 28, 2009)

electro-nico dijo:
			
		

> claro , es de gustos ..  en el tema de los subs pasa que hai que saber mucho para hacer andar un sub de audio-car como corresponde . pero claro , no es imposible .
> opinen chicos
> 
> salu2



Hola peña, pues yo estoy intentando hacerlo funcionar, pero no consigo el corte adecuado, he encontrado un filtro para previo, en pcpfiles.com me ha costado 60€ pero merece la pena, en cuanto lo tenga terminado os cuento.

P.d. es un sub alpine de 500 rms, mod 1541


----------

